# Sisters of Battle Squatted?



## normtheunsavoury (Mar 20, 2008)

If the rumblings and jokes are to be believed then the Sisters of Battle, the eternally unlucky nuns with guns, are no more. I can't say as its of any real concern to me, I never really liked them anyway and always thought of them as the compromise made for all the geeks crying into their pillows over the lack of female Space Marines, but I'm getting side tracked...

There's no real evidence to say that they have been squatted but they do seem to be slowly slipping away into obscurity, is it just a matter of time before the announcement comes that no one in the office at GW could be bothered with them and that for now at least the SoB are gone? 

Are GW just hoping that over time they will be forgotten about, are they hoping that they will just go away or are we in for a huge revamp at some point in the future, similar to the Dark Eldar line. 

Squatted or not, are SoB popular enough as an army to justify their own existence? Personally I've only ever seen them as a fringe army, the ones that get forgotten about in a dusty corner somewhere. I'm not saying they don't have their fans, they clearly do have some very loyal and hopeful fans out there, but are there enough of them to make a SoB relaunch worthwhile? 

For me I'm not sure any amount of reworking could make me want a force of SoB and in my humble opinion, I think its time that snow white went the same way as her dwarven friends.


----------



## Hydraulix (May 5, 2013)

Its always a sad thing to lose a race. How would losing SoB be a good thing? A relaunch with lots of nice plastic kits would sell quite well It think.


----------



## Ddraig Cymry (Dec 30, 2012)

I doubt they get squatted, at least not this edition. They have just as much coverage in the general rulebook as everyone else (except the 8ft tall golden boys, who frankly own the franchise). And another thing that I think would stop them from squatting the Sisters, the internet. It's become such a massive and domineering force that Games Workshop would be in very hot water with a lot of loyal fans. Even then, there are people (the /tg/ board of 4chan comes to mind) who frankly don't give a shit and are going to write their own set of rules for Sisters, just because they like them.

I'm getting sidetracked, point is, I doubt it. What I think would be a really interesting and maybe smart move on Games Workshop's part is to make a single Inquisition rulebook, and have supplementary codices for the Grey Knights, Sisters of Battle, and (less likely, and really I only see them being used as allies) Ordo Xenos Kill Teams. That way Games Workshop gets to charge $50 for multiple codices (because as a company they are painfully addicted to money haha), and people get the army they always wanted.


----------



## scscofield (May 23, 2011)

I personally just don't see them bothering with a relaunch of them. The only plastic kit is the rhino. Yes there is a huge internet fan base but honestly the internet is a small small slice of the purchasing power of GW.

Main reason I do not think they will ever see light again, no codex. No means to get the WD update unless your pirate it. Yeah they got a few pics in the main rule book, have they gotten anything since then in the supplements?

At most I see them getting folded into the IG/GK codexes or posted as supplements of them.


----------



## Samules (Oct 13, 2010)

I think they should at least put a 5 or 10 man box of standard plastic ones up. They don't need a ton of different models, just 1 kit. I know a new plastic kit is expensive for them to make but honestly I would start SoB in a heartbeat it they had that.


----------



## scscofield (May 23, 2011)

That's the main problem though, the whole army is pretty much a couple HQ, a walker, and then about a kit's worth of models. If you go look at the page, it is just a pile of repeat pictures in each FoC slot. The whole army is pretty much a single unit with a bunch of special rules and gear choices.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

I'd be very disappointed to see them squatted, yes they do seem to be forgotten by GW recently, the Apoc release being a huge example, which is a huge pity. They are one of the most characterful armies out there background wise I feel. Hopefully they get Dark Eldared.


----------



## maelstrom48 (Sep 5, 2012)

If I remember my rumors correctly, GW has stated that they are not going to squat any more armies. I've also heard various mentions of an Inquisition codex. I doubted them before because such a codex would have to be absolutely massive, but this new trend with codex supplements opens up the possibility again. Although a wary part of me still feels that this rumor is just a hopeful fantasy.

Personally I've always wanted to use SoB as allies, but I strongly dislike their current models. Oh, and the rules suck. If GW gives them a revamp, I won't start an army, but I'll definitely throw some money at them.


----------



## d3m01iti0n (Jun 5, 2012)

It feels like theyre going this way. I dont think they would "squat" them per se; I think they will just continue to ignore their existence and tell customers theyre still viable. However I would rather see them updated and the fanbase happy rather than left out to dry.

Has anybody ever played the part of a noob gamer and emailed GW about them? "Ohai Im new to the game and Id really like to order some Sisters of Battle. However I think I need a codex to play. How do I get it?" Id love to see the halfass reply to that. I send noob mail on BT occasionally to fuck with them and laugh at responses. "They will definitely be updated in the future, unfortunately we have no idea of a timeframe. In the meantime, have you considered buying a Wraithknight?"


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

d3m01iti0n said:


> I send noob mail on BT occasionally to fuck with them and laugh at responses. "They will definitely be updated in the future, unfortunately we have no idea of a timeframe. In the meantime, have you considered buying a Wraithknight?"


"Cool, BT get to use those?"

:laugh:


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

With the current trend of supplements I think were much more likely to see an inquisition codex filled with inquisitors, assassins, henchmen, inquisitorial stormtroopers and the like, then a supplement for Ordo Hereticus and Ordo Xenos. Grey Knights are too popular to be merged so will retain their own army.


----------



## Bubblematrix (Jun 4, 2009)

imm0rtal reaper said:


> With the current trend of supplements I think were much more likely to see an inquisition codex... then a supplement


I would say the same, the supplement route gives GW the space to make these kinds of sub-armies or armies intended as allies.

The way GW seem to work their releases means that a SoB re-release would require a very large number of new plastic kits, this would in turn require a significant expectation of sales by GW.

The ignorance of them in the last few supplements and lack of finecastification suggests to me that either they have a huge stock of metal which is simply not shifting, or that they have a plan of some-sorts.

One thing I have often mooted that would be a possibility is a FW army off the back of an IA book, the highly detailed models, variants of imperial chassis tanks and low model count in SoB armies would lend itself very well to this.


----------



## normtheunsavoury (Mar 20, 2008)

The only problem I see with the supplement route is that it still requires models. The Iyanden supplement, as far as I'm aware, doesn't require any miniatures that aren't already covered in the full Codex. Releasing a supplement with its own miniatures is throwing a lot of money at minority army, I just don't see Sisters as being an army with enough of a following to justify the financial risk for GW.


----------



## 1ale4 (Jun 12, 2013)

it would be nice an inquisition codex with all the "shared" army choice and three supplements for ordo malleus -GK-, ordo hereticus -SoB- and ordo xenos


----------



## Barnster (Feb 11, 2010)

I think the problem with SoBs is the arguments concerning their popularity and sales is circular.

People buy new kits
People buy good kits
People buy supported kits
Do SoB have good kits - No so no one buys them
Do SoB have a main stream codex - No so no one buys them

Should we update SoBs? Well no one is buying them so they can't be popular so no....

They are the only army in 40k (and fantasy) that has never had plastic kits. (the rhino doesn't count as its for marines not them) Their only bit of plastic was an upgrade frame.
Imagine if you were a CSM player and all you got was a single upgrade frame, I don't think they'll be popular


----------



## normtheunsavoury (Mar 20, 2008)

Barnster said:


> They are the only army in 40k (and fantasy) that has never had plastic kits. (the rhino doesn't count as its for marines not them) Their only bit of plastic was an upgrade frame.
> Imagine if you were a CSM player and all you got was a single upgrade frame, I don't think they'll be popular


On the other side of that argument though is the fact that Space Marines, CSM, Eldar, Orks and now Tau could be made out of butter and they would still sell. Sisters of Battle are only ever going to be a fringe army simply because of what they are, female 'almost' marines are only ever going to appeal to a limited number of people.


----------



## Bubblematrix (Jun 4, 2009)

The issue there tho is that GW has plenty of "safe" armies to add to, so why would they ever break that loop you described and take the risk with SoB?

That is where I think the problem sticks, if they had made plastic kits a few years ago there would be a bigger chance of them updating SoB now, but as they have been very neglected for so long the problem has gotten to the point where it is unlikely to be solved by update rather than just letting them fade.


----------



## revilo44 (Sep 17, 2010)

i would like to see them updated and become a army i'd collect. has anyone noticed that with the new apoc there is no sisters of battle formations. this i think is a sign of a new codex


----------



## Bubblematrix (Jun 4, 2009)

revilo44 said:


> this i think is a sign of a new codex


Could be, interesting take on it, the general feeling of the community was that it said the opposite - that GW was letting them die quietly, but could be the other way round.


----------



## Da Joka (Feb 20, 2009)

scscofield said:


> That's the main problem though, the whole army is pretty much a couple HQ, a walker, and then about a kit's worth of models. If you go look at the page, it is just a pile of repeat pictures in each FoC slot. The whole army is pretty much a single unit with a bunch of special rules and gear choices.


If you put it like that... the same could be said for Space Marines. How many different units are just dudes in Power Armor?

Tactical Squad -> Dudes in Power Armor
Sternguard Veteran Squad -> Dudes in (fancy) Power Armor
Legion of the Damned -> Ghosts in Black Power Armor
Assault Squad -> Dudes in Power Armor WITH JET PACKS!!!!!!
Vanguard Veteran Squad - Dudes in (fancy) Power Armor WITH JET PACKS!!!!
Devastator Squad -> Dudes in Power Armor... WITH BIG GUNS!!
Command Squad - Important Dudes in (fancy) Power Armor WITH A BANNER!!!

Sure they all have their own kits, but honestly they could just have The Tact Squad, and Assault Squad kits, and you could make the rest of them. Sure Space Marines also have Dreadnoughts, Land Speeders, a bunch of Rhino kits, Terminators, and Land Raiders. But that's only because GW actually gave them those. 

Each unit in the SoB could have it's own kit if they where remade, each with different poses and grades of more or less fancy Power Armor. They also have three Rhino variants (four if you count the Repressor). They even have Nuns with Jet packs! And if the fluff there is mention of other units they could have too, like the Pariahs (people who are nullzones for the Warp).

At the end of the day if they where to release a Sisters Codex it would breath new life into the army and it would be a lot more poplar then what it is now. How do I know this? Well before the Dark Eldar came out I hadn't seen or heard of anyone in my area that played them at all. Saw a used model once, but that was about it. New Codex came out we now have 4 players at my local shop, and a ton more in the other shops I visit once in while.


----------



## Protoss119 (Aug 8, 2010)

As far as I know, the last time an army was squatted (Lost & Damned), FW picked it right back up (Renegades & Heretics in _Siege of Vraks_). Even if GW stopped supporting the Sisters, I doubt they will outright _disappear_. That said, I don't know the politics or process behind FW reviving an army or launching a new line of models, so I can't say for certain. Besides, Apoc Sisters...


----------



## normtheunsavoury (Mar 20, 2008)

Dark Eldar were always an 'I would but...' army, they were always going to be popular but were let down by crappy minis. I would start Dark Eldar but the minis suck was always the excuse, I don't really hear that so much about Sisters. The only people who cry out for a Sisters update tend to be those who already play Sisters instead of people saying 'I'd play sisters but...' its 'I play Sisters where's my update?'


----------



## maelstrom48 (Sep 5, 2012)

I'd buy updated sisters models.


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

normtheunsavoury said:


> Dark Eldar were always an 'I would but...' army, they were always going to be popular but were let down by crappy minis. I would start Dark Eldar but the minis suck was always the excuse, I don't really hear that so much about Sisters. The only people who cry out for a Sisters update tend to be those who already play Sisters instead of people saying 'I'd play sisters but...' its 'I play Sisters where's my update?'


Do you know how many gas I've gone and ask how many people would start or ally sisters if gw gave them plastic? More than half always said yes.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Necrosis said:


> Do you know how many gas I've gone and ask how many people would start or ally sisters if gw gave them plastic? More than half always said yes.


And I'd have no issue shooting my zombie family, or would run into a burning building to save a stranger, or would jump on a motorcycle and hop off a ramp when the stuntman said no.

Talk is cheap, its easy to say you will do something when you don't have to prove it.


----------



## Da Joka (Feb 20, 2009)

normtheunsavoury said:


> Dark Eldar were always an 'I would but...' army, they were always going to be popular but were let down by crappy minis. I would start Dark Eldar but the minis suck was always the excuse, I don't really hear that so much about Sisters. The only people who cry out for a Sisters update tend to be those who already play Sisters instead of people saying 'I'd play sisters but...' its 'I play Sisters where's my update?'


It's not an issue of bad models... it's an issue of money.

Know how much 10 Sisters plus a Rhino cost? $101.25, $27 more than Space Marines. And their all metal, so there's is pretty much nothing you can do to the model itself. 

And "I play Sisters where's my update" can be said for every army... only the Sisters need it the most, Models and rules. Their White Dwarf is like half an actual army. I play Orks one of the Armies that needs an update the most (along with nids) But I would gladly wait if Sisters got a new one.


----------



## normtheunsavoury (Mar 20, 2008)

Da Joka said:


> It's not an issue of bad models... it's an issue of money.
> 
> Know how much 10 Sisters plus a Rhino cost? $101.25, $27 more than Space Marines. And their all metal, so there's is pretty much nothing you can do to the model itself.
> 
> And "I play Sisters where's my update" can be said for every army... only the Sisters need it the most, Models and rules. Their White Dwarf is like half an actual army. I play Orks one of the Armies that needs an update the most (along with nids) But I would gladly wait if Sisters got a new one.


I think you're missing the point of what I'm trying to get across.

Plenty of armies need an update and they will get them because people play those armies and GW knows that an update will shift stock. The same cannot be said of SoB, there is a limited number people who will buy nuns in Madonna inspired power armour, the people who would buy new Sisters are the people who already own Sisters, there's not a lot of bandwagon interest. 

People leapt on the Blood Angles bandwagon
People leapt on the Necron bandwagon
and the Dark Eldar
Eldar 
CSM

Because those armies have a wide appeal that I think SoB are lacking, a certain type of person wants to play SoB and there aren't enough of them to make the army financially viable.


----------



## DizzyPip (Sep 3, 2010)

Just look at the positivity surrounding Raging Heroes TGG kickstarter, GW would be foolish to not want a piece of something like that for SoB


----------



## 1ale4 (Jun 12, 2013)

normtheunsavoury said:


> those armies have a wide appeal that I think SoB are lacking


Maybe 50% more boobs can help :biggrin:

However, even if I think that a remake for SoB could bring new players because no plastic kits and the lack in models variety don't help them at all, I agree with _normtheunsavoury_: the quantity of new players that *may* buy them is really, really low compared to the number of players that will play SoB *anyway*.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Barnster said:


> People buy new kits
> People buy good kits
> People buy supported kits
> Do SoB have good kits - No so no one buys them
> ...


Same could have been said about Dark Eldar before they were re-Codex'd though.


----------



## Ddraig Cymry (Dec 30, 2012)

Jacobite said:


> Same could have been said about Dark Eldar before they were re-Codex'd though.


And now they're one of my favorite armies fluff-wise. Their models are also very nice, if a little useless (looking at you Mandrakes).



1ale4 said:


> Maybe 50% more boobs can help


I'd be completely against boob-plate.


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

I'm not going to rant and rave and try to burn the board down. Instead I'm going to respond to a couple of points that were mentioned and then say my little piece:



scscofield said:


> The only plastic kit is the rhino.


Actually it's the Immolator kit, which has parts for a Rhino and the Immolator in it, and bits and bobs that represent wargear the vehicle can no longer take (Laud Hailers for example).



scscofield said:


> That's the main problem though, the whole army is pretty much a couple HQ, a walker, and then about a kit's worth of models. If you go look at the page, it is just a pile of repeat pictures in each FoC slot. The whole army is pretty much a single unit with a bunch of special rules and gear choices.


Just for fun I'm going to rundown the models by FOC, the Battle Sisters variants will be listed in troops since everyone else just borrows those though (numbers next to models will cover the number of different models a particular choice has). This isn't to prove anything you said wrong, but to address this idea with some specifics since that gets brought up a lot and even I don't know exactly how many models there are. So here goes:

HQs: 13 Total - Canoness, Jacobus, Kyrinov, Celestine, Diagolus, Hospitaller, Sister with Blessed Banner, 2 Death Cult Assassins, 2 Crusaders, 2 Arco-Flagallants (Yes I know the Battle Conclave shares stuff with the Grey Knights, but so do almost all of the Marine variants so I've included them here for completeness)
Elites: 8 Total - 4 Repentia, Mistress of Repentance, 3 Preachers
Troops: 22 Total 7 Bolter Sisters, 2 Flamers, 2 Melta, 2 Storm Bolter, Heavy Bolter, Heavy Flamer, Multi-Melta, Sister with Simulacrum Imperalis, 5 Sister Superiors
Fast Attack: 5 Total - 2 Seraphim, Seraphim with Hand Flamers, 2 Seraphim Superiors
Heavy Support: 2 Total - Exorcist, Penitent Engine
Dedicated Transports: 1 Total (it's the same model, it just builds two things) - Immolator

Forge World of course adds 3 Flyers, the Repressor and an alternate Exorcist into the mix, but this is about GW's support.

So what's that give Sisters for their line exactly? 51 different models in their line, some that are spread through multiple FOCs. Honestly that's not too bad overall for a line of models from 2nd Edition (save a couple of toys that were added in 3rd). There were a few more variants but those have been discontinued over the years (to include another Canoness model, and a different Banner model).

As for Sisters being dropped, I don't foresee it happening completely. Maybe in a perpetual direct only mode like now were they eventually go to Finecase to cut costs, but not a complete drop (unless they get handed over to say, Forge World). The reason for this is that without some big changes Sisters are too integrated into the fluff, and do have some actual functions in the Imperium that can be represented on the table top (Wars of Faith for example). Not to mention they represent a side of Humanity that isn't shown in the Guard or the Marines: humanity's faith. 

Afterall, even GW admits that 40k is basically Humanity's story and to cut out an aspect of human nature like that from the table top seems strange. Not impossible mind you, just strange.

That said I've made my peace with GW already and if they drop the Sisters I'll have the makings of a decent count-as Salamander Army. But until GW pulls that plug I'm sticking with the idea that the Sisters will be updated. 

Also the in terms of the many rumblings that Sisters are going away aren't new. The internet lives in constant assumption that GW will be dropping some army or another. Dark Eldar lived under this cloud for a long time, and currently Templars and Sisters do too (though Templars have the possibility of living on through the Vanilla Codex, so there is _that_ going for them). I have long since stopped putting stock in such claims as they never come from any actual source of rumors but seem to be made up to get a reaction out of the community.


----------



## daxxglax (Apr 24, 2010)

Ddraig Cymry said:


> And now they're one of my favorite armies fluff-wise. Their models are also very nice, if a little useless (looking at you Mandrakes).


This. The Dark Eldar were always pretty generic (just "evil Eldar") until their update breathed new life into them. They were never really as much of a fringe army as the Sisters tend to be, but the DE were never very accessible, especially for newcomers. I feel like the the Sororitas are just as deserving of a revamping. 

Thematically, I love the Sisters of Battle. The Ecclesiarchy is one of the major forces in the Imperium and has an incredibly rich background (then again, so does the Mechanicum and they don't have an army list at all). The forces of a sinister, baroque church militant is just too good a concept to let die. It's time that they really upgraded the army though, adding new units and war machines. Given the background of the Ecclesiarchy, the possibilities are endless. I also love the style of the Sisters themselves- an order of elite warriors filling the niche between Guardsmen and Astartes. GW just needs to capitalize on that role. 

I think an update is almost inevitable. At the very least, they seem interested in keeping the Sisters around for the time being. I think, like the Dark Eldar, their army list will eventually become so embarrassingly outdated that they give them a complete overhaul.


----------



## normtheunsavoury (Mar 20, 2008)

daxxglax said:


> Thematically, I love the Sisters of Battle.


Really, an army based on a loophole in Imperial law? Even the fluff for them is stupid, a loophole allows them to exist in a universe where entire worlds are annihilated because an Inquisitor says so? 

It makes no sense at all.


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

normtheunsavoury said:


> Really, an army based on a loophole in Imperial law? Even the fluff for them is stupid, a loophole allows them to exist in a universe where entire worlds are annihilated because an Inquisitor says so?
> 
> It makes no sense at all.


Now this may be wonderful nostalgia (I've not read the book in a long long time) but I remember really enjoying the fluff aspect of the witch hunters codex, admittedly that was mostly the inquisitorial half not the sisters, but they had some cool stuff too. 

I'd rather see a dedicated inquisition book, one that really focused on the role of the inquisitor and his war band, and the forces he rallies around him/her.


----------



## daxxglax (Apr 24, 2010)

normtheunsavoury said:


> Really, an army based on a loophole in Imperial law? Even the fluff for them is stupid, a loophole allows them to exist in a universe where entire worlds are annihilated because an Inquisitor says so?
> 
> It makes no sense at all.


Let's be real here- every army and faction has stupid bits to its background. There was that whole Dark Angels successor chapter that got made because Azrael asked, even though he didn't feel like telling the High Lords why. There are chapters that get excommunicated based on trifling evidence, while others are kept around despite having fought against the Imperium for decades. When no one bats an eye at the Blood Angels/Space Wolves/What-have-you turning into monster-berzerkers just because they're famous, I don't think it's very far-fetched for the super-rich, uber-powerful theocratic behemoth that is the Ecclesiarchy to exploit a loophole in order to maintain a fighting force.

I like the Sisters of Battle because the baroque zealotry and faux-angelic horror of the Ministorum is a very cool theme. Combine that with the shadowy-watchers-of-the-watchmen spiel of the Ordo Hereticus and I think the Sisters of Battle have a lot going for them. Codex: Witch Hunters and Daemonifuge were very good at showing these things.


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

normtheunsavoury said:


> Really, an army based on a loophole in Imperial law? Even the fluff for them is stupid, a loophole allows them to exist in a universe where entire worlds are annihilated because an Inquisitor says so?
> 
> It makes no sense at all.


The loophole was created on purpose, Thor knew the Ecclesiarchy needed an army but one that was limited. I can also say any other army fluff is stupid as well.


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

Necrosis said:


> The loophole was created on purpose, Thor knew the Ecclesiarchy needed an army but one that was limited. I can also say any other army fluff is stupid as well.


Like the Black Templars who hide their numbers and everyone is sure that they have more than 1,000 Marines, but no one actually calls them on it.

The Sisters loophole makes sense in context. They exist because giving the Ecclesiarchy a massive army has proven to be a bad idea, but they need a military force to handle the various duties (such as Wars of Faith which are massive conflicts against Heresy and Traitors) that fall inside the realm of what the Church does.

Besides the Sisters serve a second purpose that was basically inspired by their slaying of Vandire for his crimes: keeping the church free of corruption. They police the church internally and ensure the Reign of Blood can never happen again.


----------



## Achaylus72 (Apr 30, 2011)

For what it is worth i have been hearing that 2014 will be a massive year for the entire Space Marine Line, i have heard that Sisters of Battle will get one huge big relaunch next year, apparently the whole box and dice, full of plastic and finecast goodies to rival such as Blood Angels.

Apparently GW knows that Sisters of Battle is the most wishlisted army going and have been working on new Sisters of Battle for several years now, but things have gotten in the way and they have put SoB on the perpetual backburner, but not anymore, what i have said look forward to 2014.

Conclusion SoB will not be getting squatted. Period.


----------



## Archon Dan (Feb 6, 2012)

I find it odd that people think a Sisters re-launch would have no support. There are dedicated fans who don't want to play another army. They may be inactive right now but would jump at a new codex. And there are others who would pick up the army, myself included. The only reason I don't play them already is not being able to get the 2 White Dwarfs needed. But a re-boot could be quite good. Look at Dark Eldar, Necron and Dark Angels. These were all once less-impressive armies that exploded in popularity with their newer codexes.


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

Archon Dan said:


> I find it odd that people think a Sisters re-launch would have no support. There are dedicated fans who don't want to play another army. They may be inactive right now but would jump at a new codex. And there are others who would pick up the army, myself included. The only reason I don't play them already is not being able to get the 2 White Dwarfs needed. But a re-boot could be quite good. Look at Dark Eldar, Necron and Dark Angels. These were all once less-impressive armies that exploded in popularity with their newer codexes.


I'd add to the list of armies that benefitted from an update Blood Angels (who have also been a PDF codex) and Grey Knights (who were so forgotten that no one even claimed they would get squatted and were ALSO a PDF codex for just as long as the Witch Hunters one had been around).

You could likely argue Tau and Eldar as well because they were dipping in popularity since 4th, but they never REALLY went under completely, but it still proves updates stuff sells better than non-updated stuff since their dip started in 5th and they obviously weren't updated then.


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

Although I don't collect SoB I really want them to get an updated codex. I am hopeful they will get one, and nothing GW has done so far indicates them getting squatted. I am at GW HQ next weekend for 'Enter the Citadel' so it will be interesting if I can get any information from the developers about Sisters.

Instead of just going for an all out Inquisitor codex I am ever hopeful they could go for an Agents of the Imperium book that was rumoured many moons ago. So we could field a force containing Adeptus Arbitus as well as Sisters and the like.


----------



## 1ale4 (Jun 12, 2013)

Back in time, all Tyranids models were unavailable from the end of summer 1998 to february 2001, when the plastic ones came out along with the codex for 3rd edition. This is the first army that had a true, massive update (I think just genestealer design were the same) at once as far as I remember.

+80% SoB models are the same since... 1997? Or maybe before? Though they are not bad at all IMHO, certainly they need an update, of course new models _will_ bring new players, but the problem is how much money GW can expect to take after such a big effort.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

humakt said:


> Instead of just going for an all out Inquisitor codex I am ever hopeful they could go for an Agents of the Imperium book that was rumoured many moons ago. So we could field a force containing Adeptus Arbitus as well as Sisters and the like.


Ooh, new Arbites. I'd be all over that like a rash.

Not as much as new SoB, but still......


----------



## Grogbart (Aug 29, 2010)

I've now read the suggestion of creating an Inquisition Codex with some Supplements quite a few times, but never the opposite, which I find more sensible.
Have an Inquisition Supplement (or more!?) for multiple use with any Imperial Codex. Adding Inquisitors and Henchmen and/or Inq. Stormtroopers as units and a set of Inquisitor-Warlord Traits to whichever Army you want. Maybe even include some Chapter Tactics to turn Codex Marines into Death Watch.

It's just a brain-fart of mine and I've no intention of defending it, I just wanted to mention it, since I haven't seen it yet.

As for the OT, I just hope for a new Codex.


----------



## Ddraig Cymry (Dec 30, 2012)

humakt said:


> So we could field a force containing Adeptus Arbitus as well as Sisters and the like.


I'd love to get Adeptus Arbites in any way shape or form O__O


----------



## SonofVulkan (Apr 14, 2010)

The more I read about the Sisters of Battle the more my head tells me I need to paint some.


----------



## AwesomusPrime (Feb 24, 2012)

normtheunsavoury's argument here seems sound at first, no demand leads to no supply, but thinking about it leads to a flaw. If GW is reluctant to update SoB because existing players represent a small minority, surely they would never consider putting out a new book/race?

Something that didn't exist before the update would have even less of a fan base than something like the sisters and therefore even less of a financial guarantee.

Now it may well be the case that GW never releases a new race, but that doesn't feel true, it's something that's done seldom, but done non-the-less.

Just a thought.


----------



## iamtheeviltwin (Nov 12, 2012)

SonofVulkan said:


> The more I read about the Sisters of Battle the more my head tells me I need to paint some.


I have a handful of second hand Sisters models and (imo) they are some of the best metal figures that GW put out. Highly detailed and very Gothic. 


(Besides this is one of the greatest Gothic/Grimdark models ever produced by GW)


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

AwesomusPrime said:


> normtheunsavoury's argument here seems sound at first, no demand leads to no supply, but thinking about it leads to a flaw. If GW is reluctant to update SoB because existing players represent a small minority, surely they would never consider putting out a new book/race?
> 
> Something that didn't exist before the update would have even less of a fan base than something like the sisters and therefore even less of a financial guarantee.
> 
> ...


Sisters may represent a small population at the moment, but it is a quantifiable population, unlike trying to launch a new race. Afterall it's better the customers you have than the ones you don't.

That said, that would require first completely dropping the Sisters as an army then launching something else in their place, _at great expense_, that has no established history or information (unless it's another Marine variant, but we don't need _another_ Marine codex, sorry) and hoping you netted some people.

Tau and Black Templars were the last real armies to get a codex full out like that. Templars because they proved too popular to not tap into the market, and Tau reportedly because GW wanted to attract people in with a more traditional sci-fi race.

That said, what new style of play could we really add in with a new race? We've got armies that like punching things, ones who like shooting things, fast armies, elite armies, long range shooty armies, short range armies, armies on bikes, armies that hoard, armies that bring models onto the board to replace the casualties, armies that like to shoot you in the face, ect.

We have something for pretty much every kind of play style and usually in multiple flavours too. What would a new army give us that doesn't exist already?


----------



## Ryu_Niimura (May 1, 2013)

I have to admit, the only reason why my gf and myself are not starting a SoB army is because they are outdated. That being said, they have been slipping away into nothingness for a long time and would require an incredible revamp to bring them back onto the table. Most of the rumours that I have read in this topic sound plausible but so does SoB getting Squatted. Correct me if I'm wrong but from what I have read they have been getting slaughtered by just about everything. If GW eventually said that the SoB had been whiped out completely I wouldn't find that hard to believe when looking at them fluff wise. We just don't know and perhaps that is the same case with GW, they just don't know what to do with them and have been neglecting them ever since while trying to come up with a sollution.

As for myself, I'm not waiting around for them to get an update. My gf has her eyes set on building an Ork army so that's what we'll do but I would love for them to get a new codex.


----------



## Achaylus72 (Apr 30, 2011)

Well i for one can tell of my experience of asking more players and collectors that don't play or collect Space Marines of any description say that they would begin a Sisters of Battle Army at a drop of the hat, if it came out in plastic and is fully supported, i for one would love to begin a Sisters of Battle Army, but it is too expensive, even via cheap avenues such as online auction sites.

So bring on 2014 for Sisters of Battle.


----------



## Samules (Oct 13, 2010)

Achaylus72 said:


> Well i for one can tell of my experience of asking more players and collectors that don't play or collect Space Marines of any description say that they would begin a Sisters of Battle Army at a drop of the hat, if it came out in plastic and is fully supported, i for one would love to begin a Sisters of Battle Army, but it is too expensive, even via cheap avenues such as online auction sites.
> 
> So bring on 2014 for Sisters of Battle.


I am in this camp. I don't like marines at all, (well, white scars are little, but not enough to do a full blown army) and am not going to buy them. The models are just...meh. I hardly play at all, hell I haven't played 6th edition yet (although with the new eldar I probably will). But I like to paint and I like fluff. Sisters have awesome models and better fluff than most of the imperium (IMO) so I would gladly buy them. They are pretty much the only army besides eldar I would consider buying. But, I hate metal (and I won't pay for $6 single piece troop models) so I won't buy them until they get plastic. One 10 man box with all the frills for $40-$45 (similar to SM) would easily get me to drop a few hundred dollars.


----------



## Archon Dan (Feb 6, 2012)

iamtheeviltwin said:


> I have a handful of second hand Sisters models and (imo) they are some of the best metal figures that GW put out. Highly detailed and very Gothic.
> 
> 
> (Besides this is one of the greatest Gothic/Grimdark models ever produced by GW)


I do love the Gothic quality of this miniature. And I can't help but think of the following song whenever I see the model; accompanied by appropriately placed explosions of course.







As for a 2014 re-release ... I hope so.


----------



## OgreChubbs (Dec 13, 2011)

I think they are goners, with the new kickstart going around with better looking models then any I seen from GW, and at ALOT better prices. I think people who want girls in armour will drop off to raging heroes and such. People I think might by a sob book for some rules but the models are doomed. Always thought they looked like shaved apes anyways. Or really really imbred dutch you could cut cheese with their chins/faces


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

OgreChubbs said:


> I think they are goners, with the new kickstart going around with better looking models then any I seen from GW, and at ALOT better prices. I think people who want girls in armour will drop off to raging heroes and such. People I think might by a sob book for some rules but the models are doomed. Always thought they looked like shaved apes anyways. Or really really imbred dutch you could cut cheese with their chins/faces


I'm not so sure about the price thing. Raging heroes are cheap now because they are a kickstarter price. Once they are actually in production I see the price being around GW prices, the same as the rest of the minature world (I always think that GW are only mariginally ahead price wise than most other suppliers).

If GW don't make a codex that would be the only reason they would disappear. People will always substitute other models, but a majority will use GW's standard models for any given army.


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

humakt said:


> I'm not so sure about the price thing. Raging heroes are cheap now because they are a kickstarter price. Once they are actually in production I see the price being around GW prices, the same as the rest of the minature world (I always think that GW are only mariginally ahead price wise than most other suppliers).
> 
> If GW don't make a codex that would be the only reason they would disappear. People will always substitute other models, but a majority will use GW's standard models for any given army.


I agree. The only thing that will "kill" Sisters is if GW pulls the trigger. Sales of the models haven't been particularly high in years so people picking up 3rd party minis won't hurt the sale of the Sisters models...for now at least.

Those sales can only truly hurt the Sisters if the Sisters minis are of a lower standard than what's also available. If that happens then the 3rd part market will murder the Sister's potential as an army in GW's eyes.

That said, I wouldn't fully rely on the current appearance of the Sisters to be the thing that shows us what they'll look like when they get updated again. Looking at older models (like the old Dark Eldar, or some of the older Marine models) it's safe to say that new models bring changes to how the army looks on the table. 

I don't know how GW's sculptors are going to resolve the hanging sleeve issue (as they want to provide a wide variety of posing options the sleeves currently create problems), be it removing them or just offering extra arms with sleeves that attach separately for non-standard poses, or what. But I'm fairly confident that I can safely predict that the Sisters will be updated when it is resolved.


----------

